# Chinese stole a US drone submarine



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

*Chinese stole a US underwater drone*

Pentagon says they the underwater glider back, the White House still focused on Hacker Russia.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/dec/16/china-seizes-us-underwater-drone-south-china-sea


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Now they say the Chinese will give it back. Wonder what they were promised for that.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Trump has said that they should be let to keep it.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Maybe the US needs to "confiscate" some Chinese assets next time they stray too close to California or Hawaii. Also, these drones should have a self destruct mechanism on them for exactly this reason. A few years ago the Iranians managed to acquire an aerial drone, and since then they've been trying to reverse engineer it. At the very least the drone operators should have a way to fry the drone's onboard electronics so that they aren't any good to anyone else. Most likely the Chinese have already learned everything they can from the drone they hijacked, and that's why they want to return it now. Steal information, but still save face by returning stolen property.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Maybe the drone had a hidden payload - that was released when the Chinese plugged it into their computers to analyse it?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Probably made in China in the first place.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Maxx62 said:


> Maybe the US needs to "confiscate" some Chinese assets next time they stray too close to California or Hawaii. Also, these drones should have a self destruct mechanism on them for exactly this reason. A few years ago the Iranians managed to acquire an aerial drone, and since then they've been trying to reverse engineer it. At the very least the drone operators should have a way to fry the drone's onboard electronics so that they aren't any good to anyone else. Most likely the Chinese have already learned everything they can from the drone they hijacked, and that's why they want to return it now. Steal information, but still save face by returning stolen property.


Military drones use off the shelf technology for exactly this reason. The machine exists to send data back to mama. The machine itself is no big deal military secret wise.


----------

